# Syringes, Needles, Vials



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2010)

*Cheappinz.com*


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2010)

highly recommended guys!


----------



## fredlabrute (Mar 30, 2010)

Doesn't seems like they deliver in Canada though!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 30, 2010)

Why does it matter?  Walk into your local pharmacy and you can get all you need from there plus stuff like bacteriostatic water..


----------



## cheappinz (Apr 2, 2010)

yes, canada is a problem.  We can guarantee shipping, but once out of my hands, I can't guarantee what customs decides to do with it.  Sorry Canada.


----------



## Thug Nasty (Apr 7, 2010)

Are there any promo / coupon codes floating around anywhere for getpinz? 

PS - Hi, first post


----------



## cheappinz (Apr 8, 2010)

no not yet. I'll post a new thread if we have any new deals coming up.


----------



## cheappinz (Apr 12, 2010)

We are running a sale right now.  I will be posting this ad where everyone can see soon: 
Our shipping company accidentally shipped us an excess of syringes. While supplies last, we will be running a sale to get rid of the surplus. Our sale knocks $3 off per box or a total of $10 off per order. Available are common sizes: 23x1,25x1,& 25x1.5

sale starts today, monday april 12 & is 
expected to end in about a week. 

Cheappinz


----------



## proffrank (May 29, 2010)

Hi, does this mean,IF someone lived in CANADA, that they ,if they could get needles, would be able to ship them, inter-country, relatively safely?? Just a hypo-thetical thought!!! Any comments,suggestions,etc.  Iwould just like to help Canadian bbers!!!!


----------



## unclem (Jun 2, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^as far as i know u can get any needle and syringe over the counter in canada and bac. h2o without a rx and yes u can ship it inside canada, if iam reading you right, to anyother part. i used to go to canada once i was in the falls and go overthere to get pinz. $13.00 usd at that time for 100 count pinz set up. but why ship anybody can get them why ship them inside a country that allows it. imo


----------



## unclem (Jun 23, 2010)

ill be using cheapinz next time. i already get everything from sponsors on here anyway.


----------



## archtype (Jun 28, 2010)

I tried to get pins from a pharmacy in NY and the pharmacist freaked and asked me for my Rx and all that...


----------



## unclem (Jun 28, 2010)

i answer your quiestion in mexgear part^^^^^^i live in ny also.


----------



## archtype (Jul 6, 2010)

What is the best size/guage for shoulder injections???  23g & 5/8"???


----------



## underscore (Aug 1, 2010)

archtype said:


> I tried to get pins from a pharmacy in NY and the pharmacist freaked and asked me for my Rx and all that...



RX is not required but it is up to the pharmacist if they want to sell it to you without it. I got some and the pharmacist said I should bring the RX next time, but it would be ok for now.


----------



## Saney (Aug 1, 2010)

Because Prince told me so, I made a purchase today with Cheappinz!


----------



## unclem (Aug 2, 2010)

u cant get pins in ny no matter wat if u did then the pharmacist was crooked, its a controlled substance in ny.


----------



## archtype (Aug 3, 2010)

unclem said:


> u cant get pins in ny no matter wat if u did then the pharmacist was crooked, its a controlled substance in ny.


 
Unclem is right... If you saw the way this pharmacist looked at me when I asked, and then she flew off the f-in handle...  And I didn't go in there after the gym all pumped up.  I went in after work.  I was dressed nicely in a suit, so it's not like I looked like a heroin addict or anything.


----------



## cheappinz (Aug 11, 2010)

We have a special on the bacteriostatic water now...Buy 2 get one free.  We have beat the price of one of our competitors sales.  While supplies last!


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 11, 2010)

I will be placing an irder in the next week or so. How long is shipping(average)?


----------



## paolo584 (Sep 14, 2010)

fast as hell 4 me. 2 days


----------



## Power House (Sep 15, 2010)

Pins in Canada at Surgo(dot)com cost me 23 bucks for 100 25g 1" pins and syringe, 100 20g 1" pins and a box of 200 alcohol swabs


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 16, 2010)

I placed an order but no response to 2 emails, no confirmation email, and order says processing for a few days now. CC was charged immediately. I`d like SOME kind of contact from them.


----------



## metalmayhem (Oct 20, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> I placed an order but no response to 2 emails, no confirmation email, and order says processing for a few days now. CC was charged immediately. I`d like SOME kind of contact from them.


 

Thinking of placing an order, but not sure now. Whats up with this?


----------



## kstar5 (Oct 21, 2010)

excellent service ! fast, reliable, and very professional! lifetime customer


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just placed my first order with them.. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## Db52280 (Oct 27, 2010)

Has anyone heard from Cheappinz lately?


----------



## billwill (Nov 2, 2010)

*Please help.*

I need help on finding some gear the preson i use has moved out of state so i dont know were to go. do i try some sites on the web or what?


----------



## FLEX05 (Nov 6, 2010)

I just go to tractor supply haha


----------



## Bilal123 (Nov 6, 2010)

billwill said:


> I need help on finding some gear the preson i use has moved out of state so i dont know were to go. do i try some sites on the web or what?


 
You'd know better than we would officer.


----------



## Hell (Nov 7, 2010)

Will be making an order soon!


----------



## billwill (Nov 19, 2010)

*that is the promlem!*

all i wanted to do was buy some gear and its like buying drugs from a drug dealer on the street. its like no  one know who anyone is with on the web at least let me thank u for nothing.


----------



## JR. (Nov 20, 2010)

HA! NICE!  hehehaha!


----------



## tomy2 (Nov 28, 2010)

waiting my order


----------



## seanpedro (Nov 28, 2010)

sweet...checkin it out


----------



## moarwhey123 (Dec 1, 2010)

billwill said:


> I need help on finding some gear the preson i use has moved out of state so i dont know were to go. do i try some sites on the web or what?





lmao


----------



## cheappinz (Dec 8, 2010)

*gracias*

thanks man....


btw, got some 10% off card coming in...
anyone who places an ordr $50+ should ask for one...we'll send it with the pkg...


----------



## organicmindset (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone order from them lately? any good news?


----------



## jewc75 (Jul 19, 2014)

I was going to ask the same thing since the name changed.


----------

